# Chinese.



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

So, boyfriend and I decided to order some Chinese tonight.... but the menu we have is out of date .. we know this because the last couple of times we have ordered a set meal, the food that comes is different to what it says on the menu.

I thought it would be a good idea to get a new menu so that we knew what we were ordering.

We both got in the car, drove to the Chinese takeaway, picked up a menu, drove back home.

On the way back home we picked what we wanted from the menu, so when we got home, I rang them and placed an order for delivery.

On arrival of the food, which was very nice, the delivery driver gave me a menu.


----------

